# Fragen zum KDE 4.6 Upgrade

## Erdie

Hallo,

im Upgrade Guide steht, dass man folgende kerneloptionen setzen sollte:

```

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_IDE=n

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

```

1 und 3 kann ich bei mir nicht finden. Was bedeutet es wenn ich hal schon gelöscht habe? Wir mein System mit dem aktuellen  kernel nicht mehr funktionieren? consolekit ist bereits im default runlevel aber ich traue mich nicht zu rebooten. Evtl stehe ich dann im dunkeln, oder nicht?

-Erdie

----------

## Josef.95

Symbol: USB_SUSPEND [=y]

Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB [=y] && PM_RUNTIME [=y]

Es sollte also unter (make menuconfig) 

```
Device Drivers  --->

[*] USB support  --->

dann unter

Power management and ACPI options  ---> 

[*] Run-time PM core functionality 

setzen, dann findest du es unter

Device Drivers  ---> 

[*] USB support  --->

[*]     USB runtime power management (autosuspend) and wakeup
```

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

ist unter 

```
General setup  ---> 

[*]   Enable system-call auditing support 
```

----------

## Erdie

Whoow, super danke. Ich bin jetzt am kompilieren. Mal sehen ob es dannach klappt. Ich werde dann booten  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Hat geklappt, jetzt habe ich nur auf den Konsolen amerikanisches Keyboardlayout. Das muß ich noch fixen ..

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> jetzt habe ich nur auf den Konsolen amerikanisches Keyboardlayout. Das muß ich noch fixen ..

 

Du meinst auf den Textkonsolen?

Ich denke 

```
grep keymap= /etc/conf.d/keymaps 

keymap="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
```

 sollte für die meisten gut passen.

----------

## calvin-gr

Warum braucht eigentlich KDE 4.6 CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL?

----------

## astaecker

 *calvin-gr wrote:*   

> Warum braucht eigentlich KDE 4.6 CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL?

 

KDE selber braucht es nicht, aber consolekit. Im Ebuild steht folgende Erklärung:

```
# This is required to get login-session-id string with pam_ck_connector.so
```

----------

## calvin-gr

Ok, Danke.

----------

